

GNU Guix 0.8.3 released – Functional package manager and distribution - amirouche
https://savannah.gnu.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=8324

======
davexunit
I hack on Guix daily, yet I'm always surprised by the number of new packages
and features that make it into each release. I'm a little disappointed that I
couldn't get my Linux container implementation in this release, but it should
be ready for the next one.

